# My collection



## sarzio (Sep 1, 2006)

So this is my collection after almost a year technically, but I didn't really get into mac until after culture bloom... btw I'm sorry the pictures aren't very good quality, my camera is really bad without flash and most of the time the flash washes everything out (blinding white light eeek), I tried to fix the pictures up a bit with photoshop. The pictures are taken in natural light and the variation in lighting is due to "cloud movement" hahaha




















btw the shadows that are depotted will be in a 15 pan pallette soon.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Sep 1, 2006)

*Nice!*

It Will Just Keep Growing!


----------



## kels1292 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 1, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 1, 2006)

you have some great stuff there!


----------



## sarzio (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm trying to get more permanent stuff because 75% of my mac is limited editon... and working on getting more brushes I love my 190


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 2, 2006)

i love my 190 too! i use it for concealer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you have a nice collection


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Cute collection!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Lovely collection


----------

